# Can't see other computers in My Network Places



## ckile (May 21, 2008)

We have a network setup here that connects six computers, I believe. Everything was working great until an issue caused us to reformat the C drive and to reinstall Windows XP Pro on the server computer. After installing everything back onto the computer, we decided it was time to get it back onto the network. However, we can't seem to be able to do that. I've been reading various sites for the past two days and trying everything I've seen recommended. Nothing seems to work. The other computers can all see each other, but they cannot see this computer nor can this computer see any of them. This computer _can_ see itself.

Things to note:

- Windows Firewall is disabled.

- I can ping the other computers' IP addresses, but I cannot ping their names.

- I cannot connect to any of the computers using "\\<IP Address" or "\\<Computer Name>"

- The server computer was using a static IP before the reformat (when everything was working) and is using a static IP now as well.

- Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP is on now as well. I don't think it was turned on before the reformat. It is not turned on on any of the other computers (though I have tried enabling it on one of the computers to see if it would work). 
* "ipconfig /all" says it is Disabled.

- Here is a copy&paste of "ipconfig /all". It also says DHCP is disabled, though I'm not sure if that has any relevance (I'm not very good with networking stuff).

I'm stumped.


----------



## jnewcity (May 21, 2008)

Have you used the 'set up a home or small office network' wizard on the server computer yet? Make sure it uses the same network name (mshome by default).


----------



## ckile (May 21, 2008)

I have quite a few times, yes. The workgroup is the same.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## ckile (May 21, 2008)

- Windows firewall is off and no other firewalls are installed to the computer. 

- I can ping the IP address, but not the computer name. 

- All the services you said to check are started and automatic. 

- All computers are in the same workgroup.

- File & Print Sharing is enabled on all computers.

- I have my D: drive shared from this computer. None of the others can see it. Other various folders on the other computers are shared and they can all see each other's shared folders, but I cannot. 

- The computers have to have the same username and password? They didn't before the reformat of this computer and we never had an issue and the computers that can still see each other don't either. 

- As I said, NetBIOS over TCP/IP is enabled right now, though IPCONFIG /all says it's not.


----------



## koolezt (May 22, 2008)

ckile said:


> Here is a copy&paste of "ipconfig /all".


I don't see the _ipconfig_ readout, please re-post. Also, make sure you're sharing at least one folder on your "server" computer, and please confirm that by "server" you mean _Internet Connection Sharing_ gateway.


----------



## ckile (May 21, 2008)

I apologize. I must have forgot to paste it.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SERVER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-80-36-47-B9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4C-EB-D6-11

-- There is a folder shared. In fact, the entire D: drive is shared as well.

-- I'm not so sure this is the server anymore. It used to be, but I'm not 100% sure now. I'll ask my boss when he gets in.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## ckile (May 21, 2008)

They are set to Obtain automatically now and NetBIOS over TCP/IP is still enabled, but IPCONFIG /all still says it's disabled. 

It's also worth noting, I don't think NetBIOS over TCP/IP was enabled when everything was working and we had all of the computers set as static IPs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unless you're in an unusual network configuration, try enabling DHCP as well.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.

Finally, let's do the stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, ]R[/B]un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ckile (May 21, 2008)

That worked! I can see the other computers now. Thank you so much.


----------



## ckile (May 21, 2008)

OK, now I can see them, but they still can't see me. Should I go through the same steps that I went through on this computer on the others?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That wouldn't hurt, and it may help. After that, if you are still having issues, I'd like to see this for each of the computers.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

